# Buying cashew nuts



## luk2dae (May 12, 2009)

Anyone know the best and cheapest place to buy unsalted cashew nuts? Im looking to get a couple of kilograms at a time :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Holland & Barrett is good. 500g for about a fiver and they frequently discount.


----------



## luk2dae (May 12, 2009)

just found this, maybe i didnt look hard enough when i searched online before!

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesco-price-comparison/Nuts_And_Seeds/Fudco_Cashew_Nuts_800g.html


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

marmite cashews rule...

bit off topic but had to be said...

also worth trying is your local asian supermarket especially if you have one of the mini hypermarkets where all the chinese/indian restaurants go....will be able to buy in bulk


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Makro/ batley and other bulk warehouses if you can get access.


----------



## funguswarrior (Feb 14, 2009)

tesco do unsalted cashew nuts in 1 kg bags for about £6.99 they are in the indian section


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

holland and barrett does the trick


----------

